# Chinese Algae eater is turning yellow



## Tankscaper (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all,
i have purchased 2 chinese algae eater from the local pet store here. i have had them for about a month. they seem fine. they chase each other around, the suck at everything and most importantly they help keep my tank clean. but lately i have noticed that one of the algae eaters has been turning yellowy-orange. the head is turning yellow and the tail is turning orange. i know that this one is o.k. but what does this mean? is it a he, or a her? is it ready to mate? the other algae eater has stayed dark since i had bought it. does it hae something i should be worried about?


----------

